# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Ժամանակակից հայ դերասանները

## Marco

Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք Հայաստանում ապրող ու գործող ժամանակակից հայ դերասանների մասին:

----------

